# Paph Anni Fuchs



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

Hang x viet. 
Has nice spots inside pouch and i read today it may be fragrant so when I get home...


----------



## Shiva (Apr 21, 2011)

I have this cross. Now I know what it looks like. Very Nice!


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the color of the flower very much.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful color, Eric. Is this the first time it's bloomed?


----------



## Bolero (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a nice one, I think I have this as well. Looking forward to it blooming one day.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 21, 2011)

Great bloom! Nice color. I wonder how long the bloom will last with the vietnamense parent.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful color!!  Did you pick this one up when you were up here for a show?


----------



## Hien (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice color.
Does this one have fragrance ?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice. How large is it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2011)

I got it from Doug, PotteryChef. They come out lighter sometimes. It is fragrant like spice.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2011)

I like it, very nice!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool Eric. I picked one up as well. No spike at this point.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 22, 2011)

:clap::clap: Not bad!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 23, 2011)

I just thought up a really humouros joke about the name of this plant..........I think most of you will work it out.

Yes I am puerile at times.........


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2011)

'Fuchs' is the german word for 'fox'!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Apr 23, 2011)

Interesting cross. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> 'Fuchs' is the german word for 'fox'!! Jean



and we must pronounce it fox I guess?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> and we must pronounce it fox I guess?



=> Fouchs, as you pronounce => through  ! Jean


----------



## papheteer (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice! First time I see one posted here!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice Eric but where's the "whole plant shot"?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice!...I thought it was illegal to have hangianum (and jackii) crosses in the US? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the sales receipt record so I'm covered!


----------

